# haglunds deformity and achilles tendonitis



## Lindseywingate1990 (Nov 3, 2012)

I get these OP reports all the time where the patient has haglunds deformity as well as achilles tendonitis and i am not sure how to report this here is an example....


DX: Haglunds deformity and insertional Achilles Tendonitis

Procedure began by making a longitutal incision along the posterior medial aspect of the heel. carried through the deep fascia in line with the skin incision. the retrocalcaneal bursa was excised and the achilles tendon was  retracted posteriorly while a small osteome was used to make a scout cut for haglunds resection. the osteotomy was completed with an osteome and a mallet with care taken to not over penetrate the lateral cortex of the posteriot tuberosity. the Haglunds deformity was then grasped with a choker and cut of all adherent soft tissue attachments with #15 knife.

NEXT, the Achilles tendon was debrided. Palpabale ossification was present within the tendon. all areas of ossificaton were excised using knife. this left less than 50% of the native tendon remaining. The achilles tendon was reconstructed back down to the posterior tuberosity over the posterior area were the haglunds deformity was resected. three holes were drilled in the posterior tuberosity and each of the 3 anchors were placed. two of the free suture ends in bunnell fashion through the distal achilles tendon. each was tied over the tendon dustakky bringing the tendon securly down to the resection area of the haglunds deforminty. fascia was closed subcu tissue was closed.



do i code the achhilles tendon repair and haglunds or just haglunds. 

i found that maybe i should code it like this?

1. 726.73  1. 28119/LT
2. 726.71  2. 28200/LT?? instead of achilled tendon since the tendon was not ruptured.?
               3. L8699x3 for the 3 anchors?


----------

